# LEM MaxVac 500 review



## Steve H (Dec 27, 2019)

Thought I would give my opinion of the LEM MaxVac 500 sealer.








Received this as a gift from one of my sons. Awesome gift! There was also a pack of quart, and gallon bags. The unit included a 25' roll of 8" film as well.











The sealer is fast on removing the air. And does it very well. The 1/4" seal bar can handle film up to 14" wide. And it provides a fast and sturdy seal.







Made some snack packs from Christmas leftovers. I got this idea from a member here. Don't recall who. But, thanks!







Also bagged a couple of thick rib eyes. Almost had a problem here with the juice getting to the sealer bar even with the pads still under the meat. I'll use the paper towel trick
next time as well.
The LEM bags are thicker then what I'm used to using. But they seal rapidly. And I'm betting they are very good at keeping items fresh and protected.
I then proceeded to use some of the other rolls I bought online. They are not as thick or as ribbed like the LEM bags. But they sealed fine and with no burning like I've heard about. I can very much see the difference between the bags. That does change my thinking though. With long term freezing I'm going to use a higher quality bags. Short term, the cheaper, thinner bags should be fine.
And while talking about the rolls of film. I will give my thoughts on the roll holder/cutter attachment. Which can be seen behind the ribeyes.
The cutter can be attached behind the sealer. Or used as a stand alone. I've tried both ways. And having it attached to the sealer works better for me. It gives it a more stable platform. It holds the roll. And cuts it fine.
In closing I'll post my points:
Pros:
Very well made machine for the price point.
Vacuums and seals well and quickly. 
It's ability to run constantly for up to 450 seals in 5 hours is way more then I'll ever need.
Roll holder and cutter is convenient.
Can run with up a 14" wide roll of film.

Cons:
Cost for rolls of film isn't too bad. But for pre-made bags is up there. I ordered 100 pint bags. And through LEM it was 35.00 shipped. But the convenience versus cost
might be worth it. The jury is out on this for me.
Size. This bad boy takes up some real estate. Even with the cutter removed.

So far I'm giving this a 9/10. Point taken for size.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2019)

Good review Steve...
I guess I didn't realize that the roll holder and cutter is a separate unit. Are the vacmasters  like that also ( owners ) ?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the review Steve!

John


----------



## Murray (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the review. I use whatever bags are on sale for our “FoodSaver” they all seem to work. I do similar to you, the thicker bags are used for longer term storage or for items with sharp bones. These vacuum sealing machines are worth every penny, no more frost on the inside, plus when you give goodies to friends and family the gifts look real professional.


----------



## xray (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the review Steve, I appreciate it. One less thing to research.

For me space isn’t a concern, my kitchen is on the smaller side to begin with so I tote the larger appliances up and down from the basement.

My foodsaver struggles with the thicker bags. I feel like the sealer doesn’t get hot enough to seal and crimp the bag. 

The foodsaver brand bags are fine though but then my unit overheats quickly when vac sealing things like smoked cheese where it gets repetitive. I could seal about 5 packs before it needs a break!

As for cheap bags, I stay away. I bought the Mainstays brand from Walmart once, nothing sealed because the edge of the roll came apart. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Good review Steve...
> I guess I didn't realize that the roll holder and cutter is a separate unit. Are the vacmasters  like that also ( owners ) ?



The VacMaster has a built in- roll holder and cutter. At least the Pro380 does.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the review, Steve. My 15- yr old Gamesaver is on its last leg and will need replacing soon.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 28, 2019)

Good review and the OP is correct, these sealers do take up some counter top real estate.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 28, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The VacMaster has a built in- roll holder and cutter. At least the Pro380 does.



The VacMaster 350 also has the built in roll holder and cutter.

I use the ready made bags from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited and have not had any problems with them.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> The VacMaster 350 also has the built in roll holder and cutter.
> 
> I use the ready made bags from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited and have not had any problems with them.



I just ordered the sample pack from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited . I'm curious to see how they stack up with the bags from LEM.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 29, 2019)

Steve let me know what you think either in a post or PM me please I haven't tried the LEM bags. I do like the premade bags for ease of use. I usually try to make a big order once  a year from Lisa that way I save a bit on shipping. I of course keep a few rolls around for those odd to fit items.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Steve let me know what you think either in a post or PM me please I haven't tried the LEM bags. I do like the premade bags for ease of use. I usually try to make a big order once  a year from Lisa that way I save a bit on shipping. I of course keep a few rolls around for those odd to fit items.



I'll be happy to post a comparison between these bags when the arrive. Stay tuned!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> The VacMaster 350 also has the built in roll holder and cutter.
> 
> I use the ready made bags from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited and have not had any problems with them.



That's the only place I order from.  I too make large orders to save on shipping. Its also nice that Lisa gives us a discount code.

The ultra bags are great. I've never had one fail. My cousins fishing business uses them too. They pack thousands of fish per day.

I very rarely use the rolls anymore. I keep a few rolls on hand for that odd ball cut. Since my machine can handle the 15" bags I almost never need the rolls. The time savings using bags when packing large quantities is a big one for me.  Not having to seal both ends shaves off a considerable amount of time. 

The only bags from Lise that I have had issues with are  the pint sized zipper bags. They aren't as thick and I have had them loose the seal, or had hard (jerky) product poke through. The quart zipper bags I even though the same thickness seem to do better. Of course most of what I put in them is softer product.


----------



## forktender (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice review Steve, when my house got robbed last month the bastards took my VacMaster 350 pro and I'm looking at replacing it. Lem has been on my radar because VacMaster has been out of a bunch of their sealers. I've heard several people complain that they are also out of wear parts that they have normally had in stock for years with no idea when they will be getting them back in stock.

Hey, for anything with moisture in it or anything soft just stick it in the freezer overnight on a piece of wax paper. That way you don't have to worry about paper towels to catch liquids or smushing things and you get a  much nicer seal job. 

The only thing making me hesitate on replacing the VacMaster or the Lem is the size of them. The house i'm in now has a much smaller kitchen and not a whole lot of cabinet space. I know myself if I have to drag it out of the garage every time I want to use it, it won't get used as much as it should. So I might just stick with the Foodsaver for a while until I get sick of the bags coming unsealed in the freezer again, which is what pushed me to the VacMaster the last time. LOL.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks 

 forktender
 If I'm not in a hurry then I do freeze first then bag. But the paper towel trick works well enough.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 18, 2020)

forktender said:


> Nice review Steve, when my house got robbed last month the bastards took my VacMaster 350 pro and I'm looking at replacing it. Lem has been on my radar because VacMaster has been out of a bunch of their sealers. I've heard several people complain that they are also out of wear parts that they have normally had in stock for years with no idea when they will be getting them back in stock.
> 
> Hey, for anything with moisture in it or anything soft just stick it in the freezer overnight on a piece of wax paper. That way you don't have to worry about paper towels to catch liquids or smushing things and you get a  much nicer seal job.
> 
> The only thing making me hesitate on replacing the VacMaster or the Lem is the size of them. The house i'm in now has a much smaller kitchen and not a whole lot of cabinet space. I know myself if I have to drag it out of the garage every time I want to use it, it won't get used as much as it should. So I might just stick with the Foodsaver for a while until I get sick of the bags coming unsealed in the freezer again, which is what pushed me to the VacMaster the last time. LOL.



We were a victim of a home break-in and robbery in 2008 and to this day, 12 years later,  my wife has not gotten over it.  Very traumatic. 

Storage is always a problem and these vac units are large. My vac sealer, grinder and slicers, when not infuse, are stored in their respective boxes in the laundry room.   Planning is essential.  We do shopping weekly like most people but large meat purchases (bulk) are maybe every 2 or 3 months. That is when the equipment comes out and all grinding, slicing and vac sealing takes place. Sort of an assembly line.  We do our own ground beef, pork, chicken and turkey and make 1lb pkgs. Other large cuts are vac'd as roasts;  chops, some steaks, etc. And we slice down the occasional smoked ham into steaks and thin for sandwiches.  The we clean and pack away  till the next big day which is a couple of months off.  It works for us, but as I said, it takes some planning.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 18, 2020)

Steve what was your take on the bags from Vacuum Sealer Unlimited?

Fixin' to place an order for some of her bags.

John


----------



## forktender (Apr 18, 2020)

old sarge said:


> We were a victim of a home break-in and robbery in 2008 and to this day, 12 years later,  my wife has not gotten over it.  Very traumatic.
> 
> Storage is always a problem and these vac units are large. My vac sealer, grinder and slicers, when not infuse, are stored in their respective boxes in the laundry room.   Planning is essential.  We do shopping weekly like most people but large meat purchases (bulk) are maybe every 2 or 3 months. That is when the equipment comes out and all grinding, slicing and vac sealing takes place. Sort of an assembly line.  We do our own ground beef, pork, chicken and turkey and make 1lb pkgs. Other large cuts are vac'd as roasts;  chops, some steaks, etc. And we slice down the occasional smoked ham into steaks and thin for sandwiches.  The we clean and pack away  till the next big day which is a couple of months off.  It works for us, but as I said, it takes some planning.


Thank God our insurance police was a good one, they took care of us pretty well.
We were in the process of moving and the last weekend of our move, the first night that we stayed in the new place they broke into the old house. Thank God we had already moved my gun safe, ammo cash and my wives jewelry. They took power tools hand tools and cleaned out the meat, fish, waterfowl, wild hog, elk, moose and deer meat out of  the refer, and both freezers,  kitchen appliances, my bug out gear, field medical kit that had small surgical geara handheld CB and ship to shore radio my duck and goose calls and my shooting bag that was loaded with gear and my Pro Ear shooting hearing aids that cost $1500 but the most valuable thing was my wives  12 people  Sterling silver place setting that was her grandmothers. We didn't think anything of leaving it overnight seeing that it was in the back of a kitchen cabinet, we had lived in that house for 16 yrs with zero problems. It was someone that lived close to us most likely the guy that lived behind us. because they took way more than one or two guys could carry, and we checked a friends surveillance cameras across the street and there was nothing in the front of the house....makes sense to me that it was the tweeker that live behind us as he is a known felon and his crime of choice is get this, burglary. The police wouldn't even take prints even though the guy is on home arrest and probation. That pretty much pissed me off as I've always thought of myself as being pretty vigilant  of my home and surrounding when I'm out in public. It could have been much worse as they didn't take $5000 worth of offshore fishing rods and gear, thank God but it was still a kick in the balls too me. We should have known better and I did think it would be a problem........my mistake!
I totally understand how your wife feels as we are still feeling the same way, it sucks knowing that anytime you leave your home it could get hit, that was a big wake up call too me.
Sorry you guys had to deal with that as well, it sure does piss you off, that's for sure.

Best wishes.
Dan


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 18, 2020)

forktender said:


> Thank God our insurance police was a good one, they took care of us pretty well.
> We were in the process of moving and the last weekend of our move, the first night that we stayed in the new place they broke into the old house. Thank God we had already moved my gun safe, ammo cash and my wives jewelry. They took power tools hand tools and cleaned out the meat, fish, waterfowl, wild hog, elk, moose and deer meat out of  the refer, and both freezers,  kitchen appliances, my bug out gear, field medical kit that had small surgical geara handheld CB and ship to shore radio my duck and goose calls and my shooting bag that was loaded with gear and my Pro Ear shooting hearing aids that cost $1500 but the most valuable thing was my wives  12 people  Sterling silver place setting that was her grandmothers. We didn't think anything of leaving it overnight seeing that it was in the back of a kitchen cabinet, we had lived in that house for 16 yrs with zero problems. It was someone that lived close to us most likely the guy that lived behind us. because they took way more than one or two guys could carry, and we checked a friends surveillance cameras across the street and there was nothing in the front of the house....makes sense to me that it was the tweeker that live behind us as he is a known felon and his crime of choice is get this, burglary. The police wouldn't even take prints even though the guy is on home arrest and probation. That pretty much pissed me off as I've always thought of myself as being pretty vigilant  of my home and surrounding when I'm out in public. It could have been much worse as they didn't take $5000 worth of offshore fishing rods and gear, thank God but it was still a kick in the balls too me. We should have known better and I did think it would be a problem........my mistake!
> I totally understand how your wife feels as we are still feeling the same way, it sucks knowing that anytime you leave your home it could get hit, that was a big wake up call too me.
> Sorry you guys had to deal with that as well, it sure does piss you off, that's for sure.
> ...


Thats horrible. I left my garage open one night a week after I moved into my current place. Realized the next night that a bunch of stuff got stolen, probably $3,000 or so. Police came right over and took prints and everything.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 19, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Steve what was your take on the bags from Vacuum Sealer Unlimited?
> 
> Fixin' to place an order for some of her bags.
> 
> John



They are really good bags. Here is a write up I did.





						Side by side comparison LEM and Vacuum Sealers Unlimited dealer bags.
					

I was asked by @pineywoods and a few others if I would be interested in doing a comparison between LEM vacuum sealer bags. And the Vacuum sealers unlimited bags. Before starting. I want to say that this review should be read open minded. And is written by one persons point of view. Both of these...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice review Steve! Before I bought my chamber vac machine I used my food saver units for years. The best bags I found for storage and boiling after are thees, a bit expensive but you get what you pay for: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sous-Vide-...201100&hash=item5212dd2252:g:0dEAAOxy87tSDoF3


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 19, 2020)

If you are new to Vacuum packing the food saver type units require freezing anything with liquids in them first., or being vary quick on the seal button.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 19, 2020)

47.00 for 100 bags isn't bad in my opinion. Especially since shipping is free. I've been vac sealing for at least 25 years. So I'm not a newb. But always looking for ideas. Thanks for the link. I am starting to get low on gallon bags too.


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 19, 2020)

Steve H said:


> 47.00 for 100 bags isn't bad in my opinion. Especially since shipping is free. I've been vac sealing for at least 25 years. So I'm not a newb. But always looking for ideas. Thanks for the link. I am starting to get low on gallon bags too.


Best bags I have used, ever FS bags are JUNK! my 2 cents


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 19, 2020)

what gets me is if you calculate the Sq Ft of the rolls you get ripped off! Besides there from Italy where Sous Vide is popular.


----------

